# Temporary UV technique for ich



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

This technique is simple: Keep a strong UV (such as 57 watts or more) and water pump in storage, and when you encounter ich then put the UV and water pump in a for a few weeks. When ich is gone, remove the UV and store it again. Has worked for me 5 times in a row, if I start using it as soon as any ich is seen.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

And great for many other free floating pathogens as well, not just ich!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Why not leave it running 24/7??


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Cost, space, looks, and it kills food microbes. Easier to share a temporary one with several tanks or people. Is usually only needed when adding fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you talking about salt water or freshwater, with regards to food microbes?

I can understand that about some of them, but others are designed for 24/7 use. Green killing machines are what I run in my tanks. Nice all-in-one unit.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Both.

All can be 24 hours, but if you get a really big one (to deal with ich quickly), then it will be huge in the system.


----------

